# Do intackt male dogs urine stink more than fixed??



## partial2poodles

I own a grooming shop. I smell neutered AND unneutered dogs all day long. I know that the urine seems stickier and yellower on the really adult intact males. But your young boy is just not adept at "aiming" yet. They all go thru phases of staining their front legs. My intact male Ben never stinks. He is always nice smelling and even his legs aren't gross....but when he was young, he wore socks, bags anything to keep the urine from getting on his fur. I think some of the stinkiest intact males I know are LABS. YUCKY smelling, greasy, foul beasts they are! I really am partial2poodles!


----------



## riopup

Well that's nice to know about the labs... my husband wanted a lab, but I had said no way, they stink way too much... I was beginning to think my poodle stank WAYYYY more than a lab. 

I baby wipe his legs whenever he dribbles on there, but still YUKKKKKKKKKKK. I reallllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy hope he gets the hang of this peeing thing... he hasn't started lifting his leg, still squats like a girl. I might try some cut off tube socks or something, anything.


----------



## frostfirestandards

are you feeding him a fish based food? 
that could sink more. 

but I think its just that you are pregnant, and that he piddles on himself a little


----------



## riopup

Well I agree that since becoming pregnant it has gotten worse, but my husband also complains about his stink... I don't want to overwash him, I was doing it once a week, but someone on here said I would dry out his skin... I've been doing it about every 2 weeks, but sometimes have to push the bathes closer together.

I believe the food is chicken based. Is there any medical/allergy/ect reason I should be concerned?? His crate is in our bedroom and our WHOLE room stinks!! I wash all his bedding once a week. 

Any other tips on controlling the stink?? I posted something on deodorizing sprays, but no one responded, I know, not a very exciting post!! haha.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Can you pinpoint where the smell is coming from? Near his penis area, his legs, his ears, his face, etc? Is it a wire or plastic crate? Just a note when Riley was about 9 months he had a large plastic crate. He was old enough by the time he got that crate that he did not have 1 accident in it. One day it just starting smelling horribly though! I washed it, used enzyme cleaners, changed bedding, etc. I had to return it the smell was so bad! 
I agree that he is too young to have an intact male dog smell. Have you noticed any "smigma" (the sticky, usually green discharge) coming from his penis? That has a strong smell to it!


----------



## Lincoln Love

*smells*

I am really sensitive to smells also and I an NOT pregnant. Some breeds smell more than others. I give my 8 month spoo a bath once a week and I still think he smells after 4-5 days. Not terribly, but like a dog and I don't like a dog smell in my house. I use Nature'sBath spray on him. I get it at PetSmart and it is natural and smells wonderful. I recommend the lavendar and mango tango. I love my spoo, but I do think poodles have a stronger smell then some other breeds..... even though I keep mine emaculate. My mother-in-law's spoo has the same dog smell as mine, so I think it's the breed. And it's definately not urine...it's just dog in my case.


----------



## riopup

bigpoodleperson said:


> Can you pinpoint where the smell is coming from? Near his penis area, his legs, his ears, his face, etc? Is it a wire or plastic crate? Just a note when Riley was about 9 months he had a large plastic crate. He was old enough by the time he got that crate that he did not have 1 accident in it. One day it just starting smelling horribly though! I washed it, used enzyme cleaners, changed bedding, etc. I had to return it the smell was so bad!
> I agree that he is too young to have an intact male dog smell. Have you noticed any "smigma" (the sticky, usually green discharge) coming from his penis? That has a strong smell to it!


I think it's coming from his groin area... when I smell his ears, his back all those places individually they smell fine, but then when he walks by me, or is sitting next to me I'll smell this very strong stink. Oh and yes his crate is the big 42" plastic kind. 

I have to say his pee stinks very strong as well... I take him out to pee and whew it is some stanky stuff, more than any other dog I've been around. Though I have mostly been around females. 

ALSO- he's almost 7 months, I just realized in a few days :scared: BAD momma I know... is this still too early to smell the intact stink from a boy?? 

I haven't noticed any smegma stuff either, I just shaved his junk to see if it would help, but no, started stinking the next day. My poor stinky boy. So cute yet so smelly. 


I had heard how poodles don't have a "smell" at all, so after being with Rio for a while it's really been a big surprise, I was hoping it would be one of the "perks" of the breed.


----------



## wishpoo

This is really strange :wacko:

My spoo NEVER had any odor what so ever !!! The only time he had any odor was when he had an ear infection and that was only once ... Actually that is how we discovered that something is not OK - he had strange odor. I never smelled anything in his hair but "fresh air" and he never had a bad breath either !!! His sister also was never "smelling" :rolffleyes: His urine had no smell either - I was the one who was training him and cleaned his pee accidents - I would definitely remember ! I have very sensitive smell and taste - genetic thing (I am so called "super-taster") , so it is not that I have "bad nose" or something neither LOL 

BUT - both of them were fed home-prepared food . Could it be that the kibble makes urine stink and odor seeping through a skin :rolffleyes: I know that people who eat a lot of garlic, for example, can have the smell coming thorough a skin also .

Actually one of the biggest reasons I will buy a spoo and only a spoo is the fact that they do not smell LMAO !!!

I wish I could help somehow , because it is so atypical for a poodle : ( ! I would try raw feeding or cooking for your dog and see if there is some difference. 

BUT, as with people - some have really bad BO LOL, no matter how much they wash . Maybe you just had a bad luck getting one of rare spoos that do smell ....


----------



## poodleholic

Poodles don't stink, period. When/If they do, then there's something wrong somewhere - anal glands, ears, UTI, bad teeth, skin infection, or perhaps the food he's getting (gas and/or bad breath). 

When I was laid up with a broken leg and ankle, Maddy and Beau didn't get a bath for nearly 2 months <gasp>, yet they still didn't have an odor, not even that wet dog smell other breeds have when they were out in the rain. I've fostered numerous Poodles, some of whom were dirty and matted when they arrived, and they didn't really stink, either. 

A little Shih Tzu I fostered was so stinky I couldn't stand to be near him, and he would have that funky smell again shortly after a bath. He had been on bad food (Beneful + human fast food), his coat was greasy, bad breath, infected ears, and he scratched, scratched, scratched himself, poor thing. EQyss Micro-Tec shampoo & spray immediately fixed the latter, and helped a lot with the odor. After just 3 weeks on EVO, his smell was vastly improved, and by 6 wks, my vet couldn't believe it was the same dog! lol


----------



## puppylove

My Jackson often stinks of urine. I think poodle hair is more prone to holding on to the smell. After all it's more absorbent than Hoot's hair (nothing sticks to his) and it doesn't shed (I'm sure Hoot deposits at least one entire coat every week in my house and car and therefore seems to stay cleaner longer!). I've seen Jackson wanting to get a good whiff of another dog's mark and let his hair touch it. Sometimes a gust of wind will blow his own onto his leg fur. When it gets bad enough that I can smell it when he's close to me he gets a bath.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Wow, I don't think poodles in general have smell issues. I have never noticed an odor on ANY poodles I have ever been around (all varities), including my mini. If Jager pees on himself, yes, he smells bad, but a quick bath and he smells wonderful. I do bathe him once a week because he's a puppy and likes to get into dirt and other yucky stuff. But even when I notice that his coat feels dirty, I don't really smell anything bad. And I am picky about that. I don't like dog smell or doggie-smelling house. One of the reasons I got a poodle. 

Speaking of smelly breeds, anyone ever hang out with an Otterhound? They are such sweethearts, but pee-yew!

When I think of a bad-smelling dog, especially a breed that doesn't usually have an odor, I think skin problems or ear problems. When I worked at the vet, the stinkiest dogs were the ones with a skin disorder, especially yeast infections. 

Even if Rio is peeing on himself, would that really make your whole bedroom stink? It seems odd to me, especially in a poodle.


----------



## riopup

For those Spoo's that don't stink at all, I'm wondering if most of them are girls?? It is disappointing to me since one reason I was drawn to the spoo was the non-stink factor. 

After this bag of BB I might try a better food... has other people had good experiences with EVO?? I've heard of so many good food brands it is hard to know where to start.... I will try anything to get rid of this stink!!!!!

I really do think it is his stinky pee though btw, when he pee'd a drop on himself last night I wiped it away first with a dry towel before getting out the wipes, and smelled the towel.... PPPPP UUUUUU!!! Smells just like he does!! How can such a small amount of pee stink up a whole freshly cleaned dog!??


----------



## PaddleAddict

riopup said:


> I really do think it is his stinky pee though btw, when he pee'd a drop on himself last night I wiped it away first with a dry towel before getting out the wipes, and smelled the towel.... PPPPP UUUUUU!!! Smells just like he does!! How can such a small amount of pee stink up a whole freshly cleaned dog!??


Has he been to the vet to have his urine checked? If it's abnormally smelly he could have a problem. Jager's pee smells like pee, not exactly pleasant, but it's not really strong smelling.


----------



## Rockporters

If his urine smells that badly, or is concentrated, a trip to the Vet is probably in order. 

Nat tends to smell like urine in between baths. He is a little wobbly when squatting, and is close to the ground , so ends up with urine on him one way or another it seems. I find that it takes thoroughly rinsing the area to completely rid it of the smell.

Jasper only hits himself once in a while. He smells better than Nat in general. I chock it up to Nat being an old man LOL. 

We've had non-stop rain for a few days so neither dog is really smelling all that spectacular right now.


----------



## desertreef

Intact male urine does smell different. For you to react as strongly as you do, it might be because of the pregnancy... being more sensitive to smells.

Are you planning to keep him intact?

At least he's not lifting his leg... it could be worse, hitting the fronts!


----------



## Raena

have you had him tested for a urinary tract infection? that can cause urine to have a very potent smell to it


----------



## spoospirit

_That is so very odd! I have one intact female and one intact, adult male. My sister has three intact females and one intact male 6-month-old. NONE of them stink! Mine never have at any age. They are bathed once a week and groomed out. I love to cuddle with them. My male will almost get in my lap to cuddle at 55lbs. They smell sweet most of the time. If I miss a bath date, they will get a slightly dirty hair smell but never that awful strong dog smell. 

My dogs eat a combination of raw and kibble and have no health issues.

I would be concerned if he were my dog and have him checked out. It just doesn't sound right.
_


----------



## wishpoo

> That is so very odd! I have one intact female and one intact, adult male. My sister has three intact females and one intact male 6-month-old. NONE of them stink! Mine never have at any age. They are bathed once a week and groomed out. I love to cuddle with them. My male will almost get in my lap to cuddle at 55lbs. They smell sweet most of the time. If I miss a bath date, they will get a slightly dirty hair smell but never that awful strong dog smell.
> 
> My dogs eat a combination of raw and kibble and have no health issues.
> 
> I would be concerned if he were my dog and have him checked out. It just doesn't sound right.


Absolutely !!!! Since I am crazy about poodles there is not possible to any to pass by me and not being petted and hugged. I visited couple of breeders who had 4 or more adult poodles at home - none EVER had a doggy smell - not males , not females. Last time me and my hubby visited a breeder my hubby was actually commenting how incredible it is that there is a dog that has absolutely no smell !!!! It is how he was "sold onto poodles" LOL - before he discovered non-smelling and non-shedding attributes he did not want to consider a spoo as "his dog" LOL. (Well he also was amazed by discovering the level of near-human intelligence and also athleticism ) 

To make the story short - spoos that smell have some kind of a problem : ( going on IMO. 

If your dog's urine has that horrible odor - than check it with a vet. Do also metabolic panel (blood). He might have some metabolic problem and is not digesting processing some nutrients correctly and is excreting them in a smelly form through the kidneys !!! 

Food also can give odor to the urine - ever ate asparagus LMAO ??? So, do not dismiss the importance of good food - really try raw +great kibble as a Spoospirit is doing - it can only do him good !


----------



## cbrand

Anal glands?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

At first when I saw this thread I started thinking that absolutely dogs with balls have stinkier urine, but then I remember the other urine I've smelled. At the salon we have grates at the bottom of the kennels the dogs stay in, so if they urinate it goes beneath them instead of them stepping all over in it (stool on the other hand..) and when the dogs are done with the kennel we lift the grates and clean beneath and above. Some urine doesn't smell bad, some even make ME gag. I suppose maybe it depends on their diet? I'm not sure in your case though.


----------



## Olie

riopup said:


> MY DOG STINKS!!!!! He's 6 months... I bathe him every 2 weeks, but after 2 days he will stink really badly. My friend said it's because he isn't fixed yet, that they emit a smell and their pee smells more, so even if a little drop get's on his fur it will smell strongly.
> 
> 
> True??? I'm pregnant and the smell has become UNBEARABLE... I feel awful because I have a hard time being cuddly with him unless he's had a bath within the last day.
> 
> Is this normal?? He's now on full time blue buffalo for large breed puppies.
> 
> Ok... I feel silly now, can't seem to edit my "intackt" er intact post name.


I have smelled a difference with dogs male and female. Also some dogs will pee a little on themselves around their belly area and ANY urine that sits and drys SMELLS - I dont think it matters what type of dog you have

Out of habit from Coco my Pom - we keep baby wipes around and every few days or so I wipe their bellys lol - I am funny like that - I check butts too lol!! Anyway it's likely normal - but try that and see if it works - and trimming them close around the areas where the urine might collect. Also - HELL YEAH pregnancy can cause you to be less tolerant, I was - I smelled things nobody else could smell lol. Good luck - if all else fails - Vet check


----------



## wishpoo

BUT ...she said that "fresh urine" smells - she took a sample to "her nose".

I would go to the Vet ASAP and also change his diet...


----------



## Olie

wishpoo said:


> BUT ...she said that "fresh urine" smells - she took a sample to "her nose".
> 
> I would go to the Vet ASAP and also change his diet...


Yep - I didn't read every post and reply.  Thanks Wishpoo


----------



## AgilityIG

Two things - check his urine - take a sample to the vet. 

Also - check his penis for discharge. I am not talking about the skin around his penis - slide the skin on his penis back to see if there is a yellow/white discharge around his penis. Boys can get infections around their penis (usually yeasty) and it REEKS something horrible. Frank (my IG - not intact) has gotten this a couple times and we have treated him by keeping his penis clean (just warm water) and using an ear ointment (Mometomax) for yeast infections. It has cleared up within a couple days.


----------



## riopup

Thanks for all the responses... I'll make him a vet check soon just to be on the safe side. I just bathed him again today and bam, right after he was blown out we went outside and pissed all over his front fluffy legs. Feel like crying. I've been sleeping in our guest room because I can't stand the smell in my own bedroom (with his kennel) in there. It's not so much as a "doggy" odor, but more a strong stinky weird piss odor. 

I will attempt to check his penis... I might have to keep that one for the vet, I'm so woozy the thought makes me a little sick. Not normally such a wimp, blame it on the pregnancy. 

If all checks out I'm getting a few packs of tube socks and changing his diet.


----------



## riopup

Also- I DO want to fix him but was waiting till around a year, hoping he would start leg lifting before I do that, (does it help the peeing on the legs issue?) He hardly even squats, just kinda stands there and pisses all over... Can you do anything to make him go into a deeper squat?? I will move his legs if he's peeing on them mid-stream... hope this isn't making it worse? I just can't stand it.:wacko:


----------



## shay

I like your dog's name....mine is rio, too! He has never had a doggie odour or pee odour. I would agree that a vet check is in order. Maybe a change of food? My dog was neutered at 6 months. Can't remember when he started to lift his leg, but now he pees both ways....whatever is convenient, either a girl squat pee or a boy pee. :rolffleyes:


----------



## bigpoodleperson

My boy was neutered at 5 months, and he has No problem lifting his leg sky high! He went to the dog park and monkey see, monkey do. It will come usually no matter what age they are neutered. Riley will squat and lift. Sometimes he will do a lazy mans squat and come up in the middle of it and pee on his front legs. If i go near him or touch him when he pees he will stop and move on and wont go again with me there.


----------



## poodleholic

riopup said:


> Also- I DO want to fix him but was waiting till around a year, hoping he would start leg lifting before I do that, (does it help the peeing on the legs issue?) He hardly even squats, just kinda stands there and pisses all over... Can you do anything to make him go into a deeper squat?? I will move his legs if he's peeing on them mid-stream... hope this isn't making it worse? I just can't stand it.:wacko:


I have a light cream male who would sometimes pee on the back of his front legs. All I had to do when grooming him was to leave some longer hair (on the top of the shaft), which helped to direct the pee stream downward. End of problem.

Don't fuss with his legs while he's peeing - you could create some unwanted issues doing that, and live to regret it. Buy some leg protectors and put them on before taking him out to pee - or make do with wrapping his front legs with saran wrap or something!


----------



## PaddleAddict

Hi, I was just wondering if you have made any progress with Rio? I am so puzzled about the mystery of a stinky poodle!


----------

